# How cool is cool? Meaning drying temps?



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2008)

I just re read the "Harvesting Your Meds" thread.  It states that the plants should be hung in a *cool* dry dark place.  My downstairs, is a very cool place to me.  But, is less than 65f too cool?  Can get down there to 60f if it gets real cold at night, and it is cooling down quick here.  My household heating unit is down there and I hesitate to turn it on, and hesitate to not turn it on.  Solar is still heating the upstairs, so where we live is staying about 74 - 70 f.
I will be harvesting what is left of my plants in the next day or so  and am really curious if should make the drying area warmer or not.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 7, 2008)

How cool is cool? Ice cold, baby. 

Have my first harvest in about 2 weeks so I cant help ya. But I can and will read what the experts write.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 7, 2008)

The lowest temps i dried in were low 60's and didnt have any problem...had a fan in the room but not pointed at it. 70's seem to work best for me...mid-70's...i'll be waiting for the experts as well


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2008)

Just came in from harvesting 4 plants, have them hanging in the dark cool dry place.  Now I have to find room for three more.  I did warm up the downstairs some by keeping the door open while I hung the plants.  Just bumping this back up.....thanks guys for the info.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 7, 2008)

if ya are hang'n yer bud to dry on the stalk down there... it should be at least 70f (room temp, so turn that heater on low) ... and hang till just getting crispy on the outside... then black bag it up for an hour or so - it'll get wet again, so put 'er back down to hang dry again over night and start bag'n it (to sweat it and draw out the moisture from inside the buds) and keep do'n till done... and you DEFINITELY need a fan blowing on it down there... otherwise it's gunna get dank and smelly... you really should have fresh air getting in there too....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah that ^^^...if the temps are to low IMO,,under 62  you are drying to slow and can invite mold..I read that 70 is best  with a small breeze..so I too say turn the heat up a bit tcbud..and throw a asculating fan in there..not directly at them...but to keep air movieng...Good luck...If you need some help..just PM me your address I will be Happy to help...for a small denominal fee...lol  take care and be safe


----------



## tcbud (Oct 8, 2008)

Got a little heater with a fan going down there.  The unit is ossilating the heat with the air.  I sure feel the humidity rising when I get near the plants.  It is a very big area and open to the upstairs, and up here I have windows open during the day.  Last I was down there my thermometer is reading 68 near the hanging plants.
the next thread i should write up should be....
How *Dark is Dark*?  I just can not make that area pitch black dark, but have done the best I can.  Tho one closet I did put a dark sheet over the doorway, so it does not get much circulating air during the day, have taken it down at night.  The rest of the plants are hanging in a weird room and under the stairs.  And I also have screens with bud on them, news papers cover them.  Okay am heading out to take in two more in a few.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah  tcbud..and then do a thread on How*green is green*...  or in your case *purple*...lol


----------



## IllusionalFate (Oct 8, 2008)

If there is air movement and the humidity isn't exceeding 60% then you shouldn't have any problems with mold. Even at temperatures around 60-65 degrees it doesn't take too much longer than 1-1.5 weeks in my experience for the buds to be dry enough for the sealable jar stage.


----------

